# rome georgia bottle show



## bottlenutboy (Jan 17, 2007)

january 27th i think between 8 am and 3 pm at the civic center


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 18, 2007)

i think im going to the show i hope some of you guys are there i would like to meet you guys all of you are nice as can be    am i the only one going to the rome show???? i thought for sure someone on here would go


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a bud who will prolly make it but I won't. No moola.


----------



## digdug (Jan 18, 2007)

I am planning on being at the Rome show this year.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 19, 2007)

i hope i get to go i always wanted to go to a show do they charge admission?


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 19, 2007)

Spencer,

 No they do not charge. If it was like last years a lot of ACL's, I've got a Relic Show in Dalton the next week or I'd be there.  Here's the info if anyones interested.

 The Rome Bottle and Collectales Club will host its 34th Annual Show and Sale. For information contact: *JERRY MITCHELL*, PO Box 475, Bremen, GA 30110, PH: (770) 537-3725, email: mitjt@aol.com or *BOB JENKINS*, 285 Oak Grove Rd., Carrollton, GA 30117, PH: (770) 834-0736.


----------



## digdug (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't let the name Rome 'Civic Center' fool you, it is actually a stone house next to the Rome Visitors Center (which is a red caboose).  The first year I went I drove right past the 'Civic Center', thinking it was too small to be a Civic Center, drove all over Rome looking for it, finally went back to the location and the show was almost over!
 So-look for the Rome Visitors Center and red caboose and the show is right next door, same parking lot.  Be sure and take a lot of small bills, it makes it easier to buy stuff. I am always surprised how many dealers won't have change.   But-it is still a good show.  I always find some good stuff to bring home!


----------



## quarrylizard (Jan 25, 2007)

see yall there,but dont guess ill reckonize ya..........


----------



## digdug (Jan 25, 2007)

I will wear my red Coca-Cola ball cap. And hopefully be carrying out a lot of ACL bottles!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 25, 2007)

i probably be wearing a hooded sweatshirt and it will prbably be grey and i will definately be wearing a dark green mossy oak hat and blue jeans and im about 17 so lookd for a kid with a possible grey sweatshirt, a green hat, and blue jeans or maybe we could wear name tags so we can recognize each other for a picture of me look at my profile or go to the who is this guy thread


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 27, 2007)

i went to the show today and i just got back it was a great one i had loads of fun lots and lots of acl's i saw a spify cola in mint condition for $190 but i didnt have that kind of moolah i also saw a hutch that said "national dope co." on it it was $50 was it worth it? did i miss the deal of a century i thought it was interesting i did however snap a couple pictures ill post. 

 here is a list of the show finds:

 teal rumford chemical works
 john graf milwaukee wisconsin hutch on the back it says "the best what gives"
 blob top ten pin corry(?) belfast
 aqua smooth base squat soda philadelphia penn. McCrudden Campbell & Co.
 bim cheery nectar soda

 all in all it was a wonderful experience and i am sorry for anyone who missed it!!!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 27, 2007)

here is some of the pics i got from the show today i thought cap would like this one  the guy who had these also had a bunch of coca cola hutchs that were broke there he had a lot of them


----------



## capsoda (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics Spencer. Glad to hear you had a good time. Did you meet any forum members? The National Dope bottles normally sell for about 50 buck.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 27, 2007)

here's one for the squat collectors i picked one up myself for $10 i thought it was a steal


----------



## capsoda (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey I recognize that display. I have bought alot of Coke Bottles from that guy and his wife. Nice folks and he does great bottle repairs too. I always get a good deal from them.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 28, 2007)

ok finally here they are i finally got a chance to take some pics of the spoils up first is the teal rumford chemical works i paid $1 for it   is teal a normal color for these?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 28, 2007)

next up is the wisconsin hutch this one cost me $5 the front says " john graf " milwaukee wis.   the back says " the best what gives " "trademark" "this bottle not to be sold"   i heard wisconsin hutch's were rare is this true? or is this just a common like i really suspect? its very nice either way its also squatty for whatever reason and very clean


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 28, 2007)

wisconsin hutch again back:


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 28, 2007)

next up is the squat i bought for $10 the front says "McCrudden campbell & Co." "Philada" and the back says "M.C. & Co." was it worth the money? good bottle?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 28, 2007)

sorry about the cruddy picture this one should be better here is the back


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 28, 2007)

and finally another whatzit  the one on the left is ten pin shaped and says "corry belfast" the one on the right is a bim crown top that says "cheery nectar" any information would be greatly appreciated on these and the others too thanks for any input  and capsoda no i didnt get to meet any members its too bad


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd have to say any Lightning or Squat soda has to be worth $10.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah i thought so too it's shorter than the cokes behind it if that gives a size comparison for you and i cant wait for the great capsoda to weigh in on all these


----------



## capsoda (Jan 28, 2007)

The Cheery Nectar is worth $15 and the ten pin is worth $20 but I have seen them go for more. Looks like you made some nice finsd.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 28, 2007)

what about the squat and the rumford bottle are they worth what i paid how common is the john graf i think there are a lot of them on ebay right now some go for about $20 all the way down to about $5


----------



## capsoda (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, you did good.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 29, 2007)

how you like that wright's coca cola in the background cap! its among my favorites because of the embossing and the extremely light color its truly magnificent i need to get a clear one but havent found one yet  and thanks for all the info but im still stumped by the rumford bottle


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2007)

The Wright's is a good bottle and books around $65. The clear one is actually thr rarer one. The Rumsford are fairly common and hold at about $10 to $20. Some come in unuasual shades and are worth a little more.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 30, 2007)

You definately did good. The John Graf hutch usually sells for around 10 dollars mint. So i think you did good on it. If i remember correctly Warren has the blob beer that matches your hutch. John Graf has some awesome bottles but he bottled so much soda and beer for such a long time that there are a ton of them. The Grafs usually dont bring much unless they are in a different color. I would have grabbed that guy for $5 too.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 30, 2007)

I found two really good examples for ya.
http://www.mrbottles.com/galleryimage.asp?ID=1323
http://www.mrbottles.com/galleryimage.asp?ID=321
 There are 19 different john graf hutch varients known. There are more blob beers and sodas.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for the information tony i was wondering what the address for that site was so i could see if he had one


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 1, 2007)

glad i could help. Hey im 17 too!! that just clicked lol sorry im a little slow at times


----------



## capsoda (Feb 1, 2007)

WoW, I'm 17 too.[] At least my wifey and mom agree that I act like I,m 17. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah cap [8|] and the world is flat too!!! lol [8|][8|]


----------

